# time to play the waiting game- 21, and 007



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

So I bought Colt 44, a buckling outta MCR Reloaded Ammo, from Jack Mauldin last spring. I got him home on June 4th after 2days of driving. We penned him up by himself but that didn't last long as I had a couple does in heat, and he wanted at them. So I turned him loose with them until yesterday. Now our Dairy buckling is doing clean up til Tomorrow. Then its the waiting game. Anyone not bred to kid last spring, and not bred this summer is going down the road. The does won't be bred back again until next summer I want fall, or early winter kids, not Middle of Febuary frozen baby's again. They are due from Oct 30-Feb 4. Last Winter we did good with the Jan, and March babies, not so good with Feb. I need to find the card for the Camera then I will post pics. I do know for a fact that my Lamancha Milk does are bred, as I witnessed those.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game*

Awesome! Hope you get some wonderful kids! I LOVE the buckling's name. <3


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game*

Congrats, I hope all goes well for you  We are opposites - I had a rougher time kidding in Jan <keeping newborns warm!>, and it was a breeze when the others kidded at the end of Feb! 
I can't wait to see pics of everyone, especially your young buck, I bet he's matured nicely! Find that card girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: time to play the waiting game*

Oh the wait is torture.... :doh: :help: :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics*

I got pictures of one of the does, this is Crooked Horn, she is one of does that didn't get bred last Fall, and Im thinking she's bred now. Her udder looks like it is filling, she had been completely dried off.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game*

the quality of these pics isn't the greatest since I used my phone, camera is still unfound...LOL


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game*

Awe yes, waiting. We will all be in the same boat soon, I hope.
I had babies last March and with the first ones it was a beautiful day. She had them outside and that is where they stayed all day.
Then, three weeks later Shasta and Curiouser had theirs on a cold, miserable, windy day. I was looking at pics a while back and remembered how we had to board up the barn door it was so cold. So, ya just never know.
My one girl who is bred already is due on Hanukkah so it will probably be pretty cold. But then this is California and cold here isn't the same as some places.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game*

Well I am in SW MN, and although Nov, and Dec are not great months, we do still get above freezing during the day alot, and the nights aren't horrible. But last Feb into March was really cold, the opposite of the hot we had this summer...LOL -40 windchills is very cold here, as the 120 heat index very hot. Im just thinking that it will be easier on everyone, including me, if they kid before the extrem cold hits us for the new yr.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

here is a Pic of Crooked Horn from above from tonight, and a couple pics of Colt 44


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

She's a big gal :thumb: Hope she has some beautiful kids for you! :dance:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Okay new pics, more does...yaaay

Edited to put in the correct pooch pic for LoveyDovey


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

 crooked horn's udder is filling! I figure the earliest she should go would be on the 15th, going by when the oldest buckling turned 8wks old.......I think this time around Im just gonna give CD/T shots and band the boys at 8 wks....so I don't have to go through this again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Lookin good........ :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

You must be pretty excited to see these babies!!! I also love your bucks name!  Isn't the waiting game terrible though???? My longest break between kiddings is usually from the end of June to September....torture waiting that long for new babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Upated Pic of Crooked Horns....I feel so bad for her she is huge, and looks like walking is getting rather hard for her....been laying around most of today instead of grazing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

exciting! When is she due?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

don't know when she's due really  got lazy about banding, and put it off until the youngest bucklings born last spring were 8 wks old, which in turn made the oldest 3 or 4 12+ wks old, so could have been bred by them, or could have been bred after the 3rd of June when we turned Colt in with the does. I noticed yesterday it looked like her side dropped, so was doing a careful check of her today looks like she has a messy back side, keeping an eye on her tonight....just went out to check her, she's fine....but found another doe with a string of white goo hanging out her back side, so guess Im gonna try to sleep a little, and hope that she doesn't go to far between now and 4am....I really want to see some kids born this time around...20+ kids born last spring, and I didn't get to see a single birth, walked in the barn right after each one, except the ones born March 6th, I came home to 3 sets of twins, and 2 single's all born within an hour or 2....that was so awesome.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Can't wait for those kids!!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Crooked Horns looks to be getting closer but not quite there yet ... her udder will get tighter :wink:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

I need to get some more pics of her, but she does seem to be loosening up in the back end.... So for some good news, one of my problem doe's Lovey dovey came into standing heat today, and I took her over to see Colt 44, I allowed him to mount her 3 times and then returned her to the rest of the herd, hopefully it will take if not then next month we are going to sort out those who have not come into heat from those who have, and re=pen breed with one buck to each group....only got two groups dairy/meat....so wait on Crooked Horns, and wait to see who comes into heat, and who don't! :hair: So quick question will a doe in heat stream mucus? or is that just a sign of early Labor? Asking bc last night Wild had a string of white/clearish goo hanging down her back side.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

I've definitely had some does in heat with lots of mucus happening so it's really hard to say what your doe's doing. Good luck with them!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

well at least tonight I can say I don't feel any ligs, thats not to say they won't reappear, and that I did it right, its been a few months! I tend to forget how, then figure it out again. But her whole demeaner has changed she was seeking out attention tonight, not running the oppisite direction, when I went into check on her. Came up to me when another doe wanted attention, also didn't get up when I checked her tail ligs, and lifted her tail to look, in fact she just laid there. Her vulva was gapping open when she was laying down, and looks rather swollen at the moment, she dropped her side a few days ago.....so we will see! Last night we caught her so I could feel her side, and I got to feel babies kicking, and rolling :clap: so she is most definately prego, now just have to wait and see how long miss crooked horn decides to make me wait! My daughter is so excited, I told her that if she has more than 2 I will let her bottle raise one, since her goatie ended up being like his momma and not overly friendly, she wants one like my Sunshine that wants to be petted and loved on! So that's tonights update, heres to hopefully having kids on the ground by morning :cheers:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

cant wait to hear about the new kids.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

no kids yet....Hopefully today!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Going by her udder...if that pic is from today, I'd say you still have time to wait unless she fills up during labor. Hope it's not too long for you or her.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Pic is from earlier today, unless her ligs are just very stringy, which they may be....I cant find them....so im hoping, she's going to fill at the last minute


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

we have some udder growth today, her teats are sticking out to the sides a little.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Sounds like progress!!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

:hair: This doe is sticking the Code to a T! She is driving me nuts! As you can see in both Pics the right side of her udder is filling nicely and Left is alot smaller. I have to go out of Town on Wed Night and won't be back til Thursday evening if Im lucky, I am really hoping that she waits til I get home to kid, but Wed night is supposed to be the coldest night so far this fall, I can't put this trip off any longer. and our farm hand and his Wife will be here, Im just worried that something is going to go wrong, after last spring I feel justified in worrying. I just want her to hurry this along so that I can at least sit and talk to my Mom about something besides the goat that wont kid!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

judging by her udder, I'm going to guess she was bred by Colt after june 3. I have a doe due oct 30 who's udder looks just about like that so you may have a couple weeks to go. hopefully she'll at least wait till you're home again!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

After what happened last spring, with me leaving for a wk end thinking oh maybe one or two will kid while Im gone, and coming home to a whole lot more babies in the barn than when I left, I honestly don't trust any goat to hold to anything less than the does code of honor, which in my experiance is wait til she's in the car and start pushing! I could alway tell, other than four times, all four I was gone, when they were close, I'd watch and watch, then I would get this feeling to go check....and there were the babies, on the ground and cleaned up. Even with Angel, I left thinking it would be awhile before she would go, got home and had to go straight to the barn, and there they were.....So yeah this herd of goats, are a little differant.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Ok so its been about a month here are some updated pics of crooked horn, and also Angel, with comparison pics from the early Sept.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

and angel only has one teat due to another doe stepping on the other one and it having to be removed.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Oh man... that musta hurt like a son-of-a-gun!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Ouch! Looking big girls!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

It's kind of comical looking at Angel's udder, I think it look's so big! and yet I know that it still has a ways to fill yet....I love her udder, I do milk her, and I get a qt+ from her once a day. I cant wait for her doe from Jan. to freshen sometime next yr, I am hoping that with the dairy lines I brought in through her father and his brother, that I will I have at least a couple more very capacious uddered does in the next couple years....then Im selling all my other milk does other than Angel and Rosie(a black and white lamancha)


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Ok so back in Oct I posted that I couldn't find Crooked Horn's ligs, then I found them, a little further out from the tail head than most run! Well this morning when I let them out I checked and couldn;t find them, but tonight they are back to being stringy! So I will check on her around 11, and then probably go to bed. I actually managed to feel Angel tonight  she's so big that when she lays down now she doesn't want to get back up, also going through her phase where she gets really friendly, happens about two wks or so before she kids, then back to herself. So she has a kid on her Rumen, could feel it, it was rock hard but then would slide back under the spine, and kick  last yr I didn't get to feel her babies. So super excited I did this time around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

:hug: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

 Well have two girls over visiting the boys tonight! Wild, and Lovey are in full fledge heat, I don't think the Lovey ever left the side of the buck pen today, the little escape artist that she is. Then tonight when I caught Angel and took her out of the pen to go check out the new milk stand, Wild followed us out and immedately went over to the buck pen and started flirting away! So YEAH I might actually have an idea as to when 3 of them are due. 1 in March, and 2 in April. Lets see if I can catch some more in heat and have due dates!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

YEAH! we have a small amount of clear mucus on Crooked Horns back end today....so excited....hopefully she wont make me wait all weekend! :clap:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

 I just went and checked her, I can see that she's changing, getting closer, but just not there yet.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

:thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Crooked Horn on Friday, didn't get any pics yesterday due to it snowing! Gonna go let everyone out for awhile today, if they'll even come out .


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

:hair: :GAAH:  

Nothing, not a thing, I don't like waiting.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

I would say she still has a bit her udder is really small still.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

I can see her udder has grown since the last pics. hopefully she won't make you wait too long for  :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: ! I know how frustrating it is to wait. :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Pics Added*

Angel Kidded, will post pics in Birth Announcements afterwhile


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Angel Kidded*

Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Angel Kidded*

Congrats!!! :applaud: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Angel Kidded*

:stars: Can't wait to meet them!!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Angel Kidded*

posted pics in birth announcments


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*

 Crooked Horn finally kidded, but this is not a happy story. Her buckling got stuck, and ripped her to shreds. :GAAH: By the time I found her it was to late for either of them she had to be put down. He was really big, even with me pulling on him I almost didn't get him out. So Tonight Im really bummed out. I really hope that the rest of our girls kid easy this time around, this is the 2cnd stuck kid in a wk.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*

So sorry to hear about your loss :hug:

Do you live in a selenium deficient area? I have heard that selenium deficiencies can cause kids to be stuck.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*

I'm soooo sorry to hear about the loss of Crooked Horn and her baby  That's the bad part about kidding/breeding goats. :sigh:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*

:hug: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*

Oh no, I am so very sorry about your loss  This is one thing that terrifies me the most, getting a kid stuck, or one of the girls getting torn up and not being able to do anything for them  I think that's why I get so paranoid during kidding time, watching them like a hawk for labor signs and any signs of trouble. It's heartbreaking to think of losing one, so I can't imagine what it must be like for you. So very sorry.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game-Crooked horn-kidded, pg4*



ptgoats45 said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss :hug:
> 
> Do you live in a selenium deficient area? I have heard that selenium deficiencies can cause kids to be stuck.


We don't live in a selenium deficient area. The Kid was just really big. The last one that was stuck was backwards, upside down, and butt first, LOL. She's fine now and growing like a weed.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game- rosie*

so i've been watching rosie for awhile like end of july/beginning-middle of aug while, waiting and wondering if she took. well she must have bc i noticed a little over a wk ago that her udder is starting fill. i am so excited to see what she gives me for kids and more so to see what kind of milk goat she'll make. i will take pics tomorrow to post


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: time to play the waiting game- rosie*



> Crooked Horn finally kidded, but this is not a happy story. Her buckling got stuck, and ripped her to shreds. :GAAH: By the time I found her it was to late for either of them she had to be put down. He was really big, even with me pulling on him I almost didn't get him out. So Tonight Im really bummed out. I really hope that the rest of our girls kid easy this time around, this is the 2cnd stuck kid in a wk.


 I am so very sorry for your losses...  :hug:

Congrats on Angel.... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game- rosie*

Well Rosie should be giving me kids sometime here in the near future! Her udder is growing nicely  and I am drooling over it already thinking of all the milk I will get from her. It has went from softball size to almost triple that in the last 4 days! :laugh: I am so excited to see what she give's us, as we didn't get any kids from her last spring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: time to play the waiting game- rosie*

:hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: time to play the waiting game- rosie*

:clap: :leap: Rosie kidded no problems yesterday late morning! I jokingly told my Son who is 5 to go see if we had any new additions down in the barn since I hadn't had any goats up in the yard since Tuesday afternoon. He actually brought the doeling up to the house! So I sent my daughter down to see if there were anymore and make sure who mom was, she came back with a little buckling! So I went to milk Rosie, but she was already bonded to the kids and going a little crazy without them so I gave 'em back to her. They are very active and lively, I am a little worried that they seem to be nursing alot. but they have full bellies, and are going bathroom, so will just keep an eye on them. I don't know how many more we have due in the next 4wks, but I am so happy with the kids from colt right now these are #6 and #7 from him. Will post Pics in Birth Announcments tomorrow when I get a chance to get some! :dance:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: time to play the waiting game- rosie kidded*

Congrats on the new kids hopefully soon I will be able to report the same news. LOL


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well we have definately been playing the waiting game around here. and as we close in on the end of the month 21, and 0007 are looking close. Both of these girls are still rather wild so I have been watching them closely from a distance. Last yr 21 gave us twin bucklings but would only let the one nurse so I bottle fed the other but he only lived for 3 wks. 0007 kidded twin bucklings also and raised them. So we will see, 0007 has some gunk on her back end this morning and isn't looking quit as round so hopefully this cold snap has made some of them decided that a -10 windchill day would be good for kidding.


----------

